

Node.js modules you should know about: node-lazy - holi2007
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/nodejs-modules-lazy/

======
phzbOx
I think some modules are far more important to know about than this one. Seems
to me that it's more about marketing their startup (last 2 modules _you should
know about_ was from his cofounder with a paragraph on testling). Don't get me
wrong, I agree that these are useful libraries but there are others that are
definitively worth knowing about even though they aren't related to
browserling. </end of me being grumpy>

~~~
sjs
Well, get writing your own post and then submit it to HN. </cheeky>

------
dekz
This module pales in comparison to the previous module write up of Dnode. Sure
this is helpful, but not exactly something everyone must know of. I find
optimist and Dnode (actually a lot of SubStacks modules) to be more
noteworthy. One thing I will say is at least this utility module is well
documented.

------
iambot
Thanks ive been hacking about with node and hadn't come across this module
yet. Looks super useful.

